

How I improved my life with a PS3 controller - n00shie
http://www.n00shie.com/post/16665960442/ps3controller

======
Maxious
MotionToJoy is pretty hard to setup IMO - they should work on their UX. IIRC
you plug in the PS3 controller THEN install the software THEN go to the device
manager tab of the software THEN install driver THEN restart the program
because it doesn't work otherwise THEN go back to the first tab and pick the
right profile for your needs (PS2 is the simplest because you don't worry
about tilt sensors) THEN activate the profile THEN open the game controller
panel to calibrate the new joysticks that appear. This is just for USB,
bluetooth you have to have a specific kind of dongle and then override the
drivers/pair the controller to your PC which is more steps.

------
ceol
_> the analog sticks will be perfect for emulating the mouse_

My experience has been the exact opposite. I can barely browse on the PS3.

~~~
dnewcome
I've tried what the OP has done in the past. I ran into the mouse issue and
what I did to make it better was to map the button under the analog stick to
increase the mouse speed. Getting the pointer to a rough position quickly is a
more gross muscle movement involving pushing down on the stick while moving it
in some direction. Fine positioning is done then by letting up on the stick
and maneuvering using fine motor control. I agree that using analog sticks for
the mouse is kind of awkward though.

~~~
n00shie
I tried to be very cautious with what you were doing. I thought about it as
well, but moving the analog stick while pressing it would probably put too
much unnecessary stress on your thumb muscles. Try doing what I did, I have
mentioned it in the comment above.

------
patrickk
I use a combination of a 360 controller, a wireless receiver for windows[1]
and joy2key to control XBMC and emulators for classic games. The 360
controller is a lot more pleasant to hold and use IMO compared to a PS3
controller.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Wireless-Gaming-Receiver-
Wind...](http://www.amazon.com/Xbox-360-Wireless-Gaming-Receiver-
Windows/dp/B000HZFCT2)

------
mhd
Hmm, actually makes me want to try something similar, but with a Wiimote. I
picture grand orchestra conductor-like gestures to close and switch tabs…

------
andrewfelix
Would love to see a video of this being used. I can't visualise this working.

~~~
n00shie
Here you go Andrew:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=v...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=velQZzXG-s4#)!

